# Copying data from HD from 622 to back up drive



## southwind (Sep 6, 2008)

This is all new to me. I had all of my college teams games 8 in HD and they went undefeated this year. Well i get home and my hd has crashed in a 622.
How do i get the data or the partial data to a back up drive. Is is as simple as accessing the drive if i can and copying the files to a back up hardrive?

Where would I find the instructions if there are any.

I am going to mount the hd to a pc in the am to see if i can read it as a slave and write it to a back up external usb drive that i will use with the 622.

any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

southwind said:


> This is all new to me. I had all of my college teams games 8 in HD and they went undefeated this year. Well i get home and my hd has crashed in a 622.
> How do i get the data or the partial data to a back up drive. Is is as simple as accessing the drive if i can and copying the files to a back up hardrive?
> 
> Where would I find the instructions if there are any.
> ...


You won't be able to copy from the 622's hard drive. First, the 622 uses Linux. Second, HD programs are in MPEG-4.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

and 3rd the content is encrypted. Oh and 4th is that any further talk about how to get this date into a format that a PC can playback is hack talk which is not allowed here. 

If there is content that people want to make permanent they usually use a DVDR and make recordings of the content.


----------



## southwind (Sep 6, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> and 3rd the content is encrypted. Oh and 4th is that any further talk about how to get this date into a format that a PC can playback is hack talk which is not allowed here.
> 
> If there is content that people want to make permanent they usually use a DVDR and make recordings of the content.


ok


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If rebooting got back some of your content, perhaps you need an external hard drive to archive it all ... then have E* replace the 622.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

HDG said:


> If rebooting got back some of your content, perhaps you need an external hard drive to archive it all ... then have E* replace the 622.


Yes. No one mentioned it earlier, and at this point is may not work, but if you pay the $39 activation fee and purchase a USB external hard drive, you may be able to move any salvagable content over to the EHD, and move it back once you activate the new DVR. Again, there is a possibility that you might not be able to salvage the recordings if the drive is really dead, but that's your only option to do so.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

This sort of thing seems to be a not infrequent occurance. It sure would be nice if the EHDs supported "archiving" where you could COPY the content over to back it up rather than MOVE it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

4HiMarks said:


> This sort of thing seems to be a not infrequent occurance. It sure would be nice if the EHDs supported "archiving" where you could COPY the content over to back it up rather than MOVE it.


The content providers are the ones that would have an issue with that, it's also why they go to the trouble of encrypting (not a trivial issue) all the content to prevent it from being played on a PC, etc. If they didn't do these things the content owners would likely not sell programming to E* unless they had some other way of preventing you from saving it externally at all (non record flag).

Yes it's unfortunate but the blame lies with pirates and/or the content providers depending on your view.


----------



## southwind (Sep 6, 2008)

i didnt respond to the post about my post bodering on hacking. If you pc at home dies and you take the h/d out and have it read and backed up . did you hack windows. I was just taken by the fact that it was allluded to that I was.
The hd is not dead. I will leave it at that. I just wanted to respond to the post that i was getting into hacking. what i pay for on my hard drive as long as i dont sell it, show it to the general public or use it for illegal activities is my property is it not? If i wanted a dvd copy that i can make of any program on a working dvr receiver thats not illegal. thanks for the warning


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

southwind said:


> I just wanted to respond to the post that i was getting into hacking. what i pay for on my hard drive as long as i dont sell it, show it to the general public or use it for illegal activities is my property is it not? If i wanted a dvd copy that i can make of any program on a working dvr receiver thats not illegal. thanks for the warning


Please don't confuse the subject by trying to inject some logic. Your duly elect congressional representatives passed the DRM laws for the benefit of the recording industry. It doesn't matter who votes for them, they're controlled by the good ol' boy club!


----------



## loves2watch (Mar 27, 2006)

RickDee said:


> Please don't confuse the subject by trying to inject some logic. Your duly elect congressional representatives passed the DRM laws for the benefit of the recording industry. It doesn't matter who votes for them, they're controlled by the good ol' boy club!


You got that right! Down with the DMCA and DRM.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

southwind said:


> i didnt respond to the post about my post bodering on hacking. If you pc at home dies and you take the h/d out and have it read and backed up . did you hack windows. I was just taken by the fact that it was allluded to that I was.
> The hd is not dead. I will leave it at that. I just wanted to respond to the post that i was getting into hacking. what i pay for on my hard drive as long as i dont sell it, show it to the general public or use it for illegal activities is my property is it not? If i wanted a dvd copy that i can make of any program on a working dvr receiver thats not illegal. thanks for the warning


Just to be clear.. Everyone draws the line somewhere. DBSTalk draws the line at taking the content on a the HD moving it onto another media via external tools that would have to decrypt the content. That is the line I was talking about and the one that should not be crossed.

As for what is legal vs. illegal with regards to DRM, these types of discussions are outside the scope of the support forums and should be discussed in generally areas as long as they stay within the confins of the forum rules.

For the sake of suppor forums, the means of content transfer discussed here is either through EHD or DVDR type methods.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope we all understand that. But what southwind is talking about is more than a little troublesome. If your ViP DVR dies, the content on the internal hard drive may still be accessible. Given the fact that there are ways to get data off of nearly totaled hard drives in most every OS, it does seem like there should a way to get your content off a mostly readable ViP DVR internal hard drive without becoming a "hacker" even if you had to send it to some service run by Echostar.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My guess there are ways of accomplishing this task. As long as they don't involve decrypting or hacking into files discussions they would be allowed here. Also, the caveat that most people lease their boxes needs to be mentioned and I believe that tampering with the inside of the box would violate their lease agreement. Not sure if the Op own or leases but based on his post I assume he owns it. 

If there is a means to accomplish the above without doing what I described below, By all means point out the procedure, but It is also worth mentioning that any procedure like this could have negative results. 

Yes it would be nice if Dish provided a service like this or if they made their boxes such that one would swap out the drives in a serviceable manner, but my guess is that the data on the drives is considered for the most part transient and not worth the costs Dish would incur having to provide such a mechanism. This is my opinion of course..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry to ruin you legal base Ron, but it's well known and proven many times (in other places of the universe ): a content of those DVRs is NOT encrypted.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm... Actually I should have actually went and read our rules first before responding by memory of the rule. 



> (m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited. However, discussion about upgrading the hard drive in a PVR is allowed.


So based on rule (m) we would be wondering into rule violation discussing getting undecoded content off the drive, so I am closing down this thread to avoid violation of the rule.


----------

